# Air Gun Repair??



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Does anybody know a good air gun repair person in Southern Michigan? Preferably southeastern part of the state. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't but that's a good question! I made the mistake of taking apart a Crossman years ago and it's still apart:sad:. I can handle most firearms but that thing had guts of another kind


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

What kind of airgun is it?


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Benjamin Sheridan


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

my-handyman said:


> Does anybody know a good air gun repair person in Southern Michigan? Preferably southeastern part of the state. Thanks for any leads.


http://www.airguns.net/service_repair.php


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

on target


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks Guys for the info!! I hate shipping guns so I ordered the seal kit(17.00) and did it my self. Pertty stright forward to do, just make sure to have the right punch to drive the two roll pins, that was the hardest part. So for 25.00 for the gun and the 17.00 for the kit The C9A looks and shoots like NEW. Good day at home.


----------

